
What I’m Talking About When I Talk About Social Media (Cal Newport) - mgiannopoulos
http://calnewport.com/blog/2016/11/23/what-im-talking-about-when-i-talk-about-social-media/
======
mgiannopoulos
Related HN part

>> This definition of “social media” is quite narrow. It doesn’t include, for
example, individual blogs, or discussion forums, or homegrown sites like
Hacker News — as these services haven’t been massively optimized to colonize
our cognitive landscape.

I know many people who are dismayed about how much time they spend checking
Facebook, but (to my secret disappointment) I’ve never met someone whose
claimed the same about Study Hacks.<<

